# knitting yarn bowl.



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

Was looking for one & they r very expensive. I keep all the plastic bags that newspapers come in, then put my skeins in them for protection & cleanliness. I also use them for a knitting ball bag. I cut a corner of the bag off, then thread my yarn ball threw. Works great & doesn't cost cent


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

farleyw40 said:


> Was looking for one & they r very expensive. I keep all the plastic bags that newspapers come in, then put my skeins in them for protection & cleanliness. I also use them for a knitting ball bag. I cut a corner of the bag off, then thread my yarn ball threw. Works great & doesn't cost cent


 me too! also use baby wipes containers


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Both are great ideas! Never thought of the baby wipes containers. Thank you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

justinjared said:


> me too! also use baby wipes containers


:thumbup: I'm using the baby wipe containers - super-size ones - that my baby sisters saved for me from their children's infancy ... around 28 years ago. I also use empty CD towers; my son supplied me with them when he was copying oodles of anime films from the library. I _look_ at the pretty (and _very_ pricey) yarn bowls - pretty woods well carved and fragile ceramics that my cats would destroy - but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## grams3cs (Aug 30, 2013)

I use the plastic gallon containers that ice cream comes in. I can put my project in there also when I am finished knitting for the day and if it is small enough, put the lid on to protect the yarn and project from my cat.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I too use baby wipe container . Never thought about the CD towers. Great idea as you observe yarn amount as you go. 












Great idea as you can observe


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

My mom found this bowl in a resale shop for very little $$ - not sure if it was a salad bowl with slot for serving utensils? or what - but it works beautifully for taming the yarn (as long as it's not a huge skein)!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: I'm using the baby wipe containers - super-size ones - that my baby sisters saved for me from their children's infancy ... around 28 years ago. I also use empty CD towers; my son supplied me with them when he was copying oodles of anime films from the library. I _look_ at the pretty (and _very_ pricey) yarn bowls - pretty woods well carved and fragile ceramics that my cats would destroy - but that's as far as it goes.


I've heard another good idea here on KP (if you're not afraid of ceramics vs. your cat, of course) - teapots with yarn pulled through the spout. The problem I have with that, though, is it's kind of a permanent nesting place till you finish the project, unless you want to cut your yarn. Cute, though!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmm, first thing I thought ?copyright infringement? when you stated "he was copying oodles of anime films from the library" . NOt that it is any of my concern. LOL!



Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: I'm using the baby wipe containers - super-size ones - that my baby sisters saved for me from their children's infancy ... around 28 years ago. I also use empty CD towers; my son supplied me with them when he was copying oodles of anime films from the library. I _look_ at the pretty (and _very_ pricey) yarn bowls - pretty woods well carved and fragile ceramics that my cats would destroy - but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Hmm, first thing I thought ?copyright infringement? when you stated "he was copying oodles of anime films from the library" . Not that it is any of my concern. LOL!


I thought he was going into business selling copies, but no, all those copies are safely stowed in very neat loose-leaf binders on shelves that even he needs a ladder to reach the ten-foot-high shelves. It's a good thing this century-old house is made of steel-reinforced poured concrete and not wood-framed, or the weight of those shelves of his would come right through my ceiling! Will he ever re-watch them? He says so; I have my doubts, but say nothing. Since so much is now available free online and since he now has monster-sized external hard drives to save them on, the frequent deliveries of hundreds of blank DVDs has stopped.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:
 

> I've heard another good idea here on KP (if you're not afraid of ceramics vs. your cat, of course) - teapots with yarn pulled through the spout. The problem I have with that, though, is it's kind of a permanent nesting place till you finish the project, unless you want to cut your yarn. Cute, though!


Teapots also come in stainless steel, which is impervious to feline attack. However, my knitting goes with me when and wherever I go out of the house. In my younger days, I willingly lugged projects in hockey-equipment bags along with ALL the yarn necessary to complete it (even though there wasn't a ghost of a chance I'd be able to do that in the time I was out) all over town. These days, I make smaller projects, and I pare down the weight of what I'm carrying the project _in_ and what else is in the bag. A plastic bag weighs far less than _any_ yarn-container.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I willingly lugged projects in hockey-equipment bags along with ALL the yarn necessary to complete it (even though there wasn't a ghost of a chance I'd be able to do that in the time I was out)


You're hitting me where it hurts. I do this when I go to watch my granddaughter, & then we play school all afternoon. I just would be so heartbroken if a moment of nothing to do came along, and *I didn't have my knitting!* But the amount I take is ridiculous.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> You're hitting me where it hurts. I do this when I go to watch my granddaughter, & then we play school all afternoon. I just would be so heartbroken if a moment of nothing to do came along, and *I didn't have my knitting!* But the amount I take is ridiculous.


Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


Just laughing my head off!!
(Do they let you knit in jail?)
:lol:


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


Perfect answer! I do the same thing. My kids just smile that " isn't that cute (is she nuts)" smile when they see me. But, I'm never bored!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

My son and dil tell me they respect my yarn, needles and books because they're important to me. But do they really GET IT?...absolutely not!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> Perfect answer! I do the same thing. My kids just smile that " isn't that cute (is she nuts)" smile when they see me. But,* I'm never bored!*


Not being bored is the key! If there should be an interesting conversation in a language I speak, I'll slow or stop knitting to listen and/or participate. But when the conversing is incomprehensible and the company unwilling to switch into something I understand, knitting may keep me from the rudeness of falling asleep.

I have knitted while stuck on an elevated highway where an accident way ahead had brought everything to a complete standstill for over an hour and a half. *Knit for twenty minutes with the engine off. Turn on engine, and roll ten of fifteen feet, turn off engine. Repeat from* for_ever_. Meanwhile, the idiots in the most of the cars around me were throwing hissy fits, shouting imprecations to the heavens, and stomping around the highway.

Were I jailed, my knitting might be confiscated; I'd either sleep or climb the walls. Once I'd slept myself out, I'd be less dangerous with my knitting than without it. :twisted:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not being bored is the key! If there should be an interesting conversation in a language I speak, I'll slow or stop knitting to listen and/or participate. But when the conversing is incomprehensible and the company unwilling to switch into something I understand, knitting may keep me from the rudeness of falling asleep.
> 
> I have knitted while stuck on an elevated highway where an accident way ahead had brought everything to a complete standstill for over an hour and a half. *Knit for twenty minutes with the engine off. Turn on engine, and roll ten of fifteen feet, turn off engine. Repeat from* for_ever_. Meanwhile, the idiots in the most of the cars around me were throwing hissy fits, shouting imprecations to the heavens, and stomping around the highway.
> 
> Were I jailed, my knitting might be confiscated; I'd either sleep or climb the walls. Once I'd slept myself out, I'd be less dangerous with my knitting than without it. :twisted:


A few years ago, when Hurricane Rita hit the Houston area, my husband's aunt and uncle evacuated, driving to Dallas. They were stuck on the highway for over 18 hours, moving only inches every hour or so. When they finally got to our house in Dallas, DH's aunt had finished crocheting a baby blanket, start to finish, along with hat and booties, for their first great grandchild, who was due any day.

When we unpacked the trunk of their car, they each had brought a small suitcase with some clothes, a box of photos and the rest of the trunk was filled with bags of yarn. I wasn't knitting or crocheting at the time and thought it was odd, and funny, that she was more concerned about her yarn than other possessions they had left in Houston to weather the hurricane.

I get it now!!! :thumbup:

Luckily, Hurricane Rita was over-hyped, coming on the tail of Katrina, understandably so.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I use the 5 quart ice cream buckets! They work great!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I use the 5 quart ice cream buckets! They work great!


Five quart?? That's a gallon and a quarter. Where do you get _those_? Around here what used to be a half-gallon ice-cream has shrunken to hardly more than a quart, and the price went up to boot. I rarely buy ice cream anymore.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Sometimes I use dome top cherry tomato containers


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Geebart said:


> Sometimes I use dome top cherry tomato containers


Is that kind of like a frozen coffee drink container? What a terrific and easy idea!


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes but shorter and rounder. I use with balls of cotton yarn when knitting dish cloths.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Geebart said:


> Yes but shorter and rounder. I use with balls of cotton yarn when knitting dish cloths.


 :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jvallas said:


> My mom found this bowl in a resale shop for very little $$ - not sure if it was a salad bowl with slot for serving utensils? or what - but it works beautifully for taming the yarn (as long as it's not a huge skein)!


That is really a perfect yarn bowl! The yarn won't slide out like it might on some of the open bowls. You also don't have to thread it. It's dust proof and relatively pet proof. You can take the yarn out anytime because it's not threaded through a hole.

I was thinking about soup tureens, but they're mostly china, and I would like to place it on the floor next to where I sit to knit, and I'd like something sturdier than china.

I search for something like this periodically. I'll have to have another go at it.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

old soup bowls with lids work well


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

lostarts said:


> That is really a perfect yarn bowl! The yarn won't slide out like it might on some of the open bowls. You also don't have to thread it. It's dust proof and relatively pet proof. You can take the yarn out anytime because it's not threaded through a hole.
> 
> I was thinking about soup tureens, but they're mostly china, and I would like to place it on the floor next to where I sit to knit, and I'd like something sturdier than china.
> 
> I search for something like this periodically. I'll have to have another go at it.


What do you suppose its real purpose is? I wouldn't know where to look for one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> That is really a perfect yarn bowl! The yarn won't slide out like it might on some of the open bowls. You also don't have to thread it. It's dust proof and relatively pet proof. You can take the yarn out anytime because it's not threaded through a hole.
> 
> I was thinking about soup tureens, but they're mostly china, and I would like to place it on the floor next to where I sit to knit, and I'd like something sturdier than china.
> 
> I search for something like this periodically. I'll have to have another go at it.


Dollar stores around here have an abundance of plastic kitchen (or picnic?) ware. There are large beverage containers with tops that allow liquid to pour; they make excellent _cheap_ yarn holders, and some can hold very large skeins/balls of yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Listen to the jail bird. lol lol I go looking at the $1 store all the time for knick knacks.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

I use all sizes of plastic containers. My husband LOVES ice cream so I am always well supplied with the large containers. He puts them in the recycle bin after he empties them and I sneak them out and store them in the basement.


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

I use carriers bags or the bags the wool comes in from the yarn shop. no weight in them and they protect WIP


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not being bored is the key! If there should be an interesting conversation in a language I speak, I'll slow or stop knitting to listen and/or participate. But when the conversing is incomprehensible and the company unwilling to switch into something I understand, knitting may keep me from the rudeness of falling asleep.
> 
> I have knitted while stuck on an elevated highway where an accident way ahead had brought everything to a complete standstill for over an hour and a half. *Knit for twenty minutes with the engine off. Turn on engine, and roll ten of fifteen feet, turn off engine. Repeat from* for_ever_. Meanwhile, the idiots in the most of the cars around me were throwing hissy fits, shouting imprecations to the heavens, and stomping around the highway.
> 
> Were I jailed, my knitting might be confiscated; I'd either sleep or climb the walls. Once I'd slept myself out, I'd be less dangerous with my knitting than without it. :twisted:


Lol. All the more reason to stay on the right side of the law!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I use a Melamine bowl from the dollar bin at a discount store. I works well and has enough weight to stay in place. I did buy a yarn bowl to give to my DD made by a local craftsman. Am saving pennies for one for me but I doubt it will work better.


----------



## mmdunphy (May 23, 2012)

I do as you with the plastic bags so I can travel and knit, but at home I take soup bowls and place the yarn balls in on whatever project I'm working on. The Yarn bowls are extremely expensive It would be a present for someone I know. I also use the plastic containers to store wool, as they close well.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I use an old Folgers coffee plastic container. I drill a hole in the top, file down the rough edges and place my ball inside. Just push the end of the yarn through the hole and knit away. It works really well at keeping white yarn clean also.


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


It's good to know I'm not the only one that does that - plus I carry lots of extra along to start new projects. When we travel I have a couple shopping bags of yarn - like we are going where there are no stores to buy more!!!!!!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I always have at least 3 things with me - just in case I have down time. 2 are WIP, the 3rd to start on just in case I finish the others  On Thursday morning group meeting, I may have all of 10 minutes to work on my own project(s) as I am busy helping others.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Your bowl is beautiful.


----------



## dunlappl (Oct 21, 2012)

I use a inexpensive plastic pitcher with lid that I was going to throw out because it was stained. Works great lid keeps yarn from coming out when my cats decide to play with the yarn as I am knitting or crocheting. Handle great for moving when done for the day.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow! What one learns on KP!! My stepdaughter sent me a "Snapware" for Christmas--which I didn't think I would use: however, have found it helpful when able to pull yarn from the top and safe for my cats. She is thrifty shopper and uses MANY coupons, too!

Some great ideas, though, from fellow KP's!!! Thanks.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

My daughter gave me a lovely wooden yarn bowl as a gift a few years ago. It is not a necessity, but it looks so nice, and does a great job of holding my yarn. It is one of my favourite presents of all time!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I was at a flea market and they had a couple different size of flower pots brand new for $1.00 and they work out great


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

The tide containers that the pods comes in would work great, I haven't done it yet but will when I finish up my pods.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay guess I'm the odd one here. My grab and go bag is a soft sided cosmetic bag. It holds everything I need for socks and it's small enough to fit anywhere. For times I might be away for a few days I have a very large zippered canvas tote bag (I use to sell Tupperware and it was the bag you got to carry the demo pieces in) that holds enough skeins for afghans or sweaters and my notions container.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

My son in law made me a lovely yarn bowl out of an IKEA bamboo bowl(£7.50) and cut out a spiral slot. I also have a small shopper , plastic with holes in, that I take to knitting group with small wips. Yes they do knit in jail! It is a therapy session for violent inmates. Think I might get violent if they took my knitting away!!!


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I found a substitute for the yarn bowl from a knitter's tip. I use a medium size mixing bowl, found a black and silver squeeze clip. To use, thread the yarn end through the grip part of the clip, and clip it on the side of the bowl. Works great, and any size bowl can be used.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think they let you knit in jail because the needles are considered a weapon. But anyway I think I will start carrying my projects with me.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Listen to the jail bird. lol lol I go looking at the $1 store all the time for knick knacks.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

good idea!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Just laughing my head off!!
> (Do they let you knit in jail?)
> :lol:


of course not,one could kill themselves. LOL


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruth Winnie said:


> of course not,one could kill themselves. LOL


But one wouldn't need to if knitting were provided! :lol:


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Just laughing my head off!!
> (Do they let you knit in jail?)
> :lol:


They better or they may find themselves my next victim! :twisted:


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the good ideas, and the morning laugh.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Woodsywife said:


> Okay guess I'm the odd one here. My grab and go bag is a soft sided cosmetic bag. It holds everything I need for socks and it's small enough to fit anywhere. For times I might be away for a few days I have a very large zippered canvas tote bag (I use to sell Tupperware and it was the bag you got to carry the demo pieces in) that holds enough skeins for afghans or sweaters and my notions container.


I use a zippered Vera Bradley makeup bag. I agree that it's perfect to slip in my purse with my sock project so I have something with me all the time and it's pretty. My daughter even monogrammed it for me!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Just laughing my head off!!
> (Do they let you knit in jail?)
> :lol:


Pretty sure they would take your needles away, even circulars!


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

So glad to know I'm not the only one afflicted with this ailment! My husband asked if I was REALLY going to Curves to exercise, since I took knitting with me. I just can't walk out of the house without something to work on. What if traffic is stopped, what if the car breaks down, what if a random snow storm leaves me stranded (distant possibility in Georgia...), what if...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


As it is with me, always something in my bag


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gardenlady4012 said:


> Pretty sure they would take your needles away, even circulars!


Guess I'd better stay on the straight and narrow then.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

LOVE to have a nicely carved yarn bowl, but the kitties would still find a way, i think.... In NJ, Costco sells a 3-lb container of peanut-butter-filled pretzel nuggets. It is taller than a typical skein and the container has an indentation to make picking it up very easy. I quick wash ad it is ready to use... plus I can always get another if need be!!!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


 :XD: :XD: I thought I was the only one to do this. My husband looks at me crossed eyed when we go out because I have my knitting bag in tow.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

What a treat reading all of these yarn bowl replies that also morphed into what we take along when away from home. In addition to small crochet projects, I also have a bag with a small palette, brushes, tubes of watercolor paints with a small sketchbook that has watercolor paper that can take the wetness of the paints, and a container of water! Then there is the other part of this, if our little dog is going along, every possible thing she may need or like while away from home. P.S. I often don't get to use any of it on those trips!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

What a great thread. I learned a lot and everyone was nice!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Guess I'd better stay on the straight and narrow then.


LOL, now that would be a good plan.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I use many different things as a yarn bowl. I have an hanger that is supposed to hold a lamp or small hanging plant on the table and I hang a small brass bowl from that... under the table and thread the yarn through the loop of the bail holding the bowl... and I have a small aquarium/terrarium size brandy snifter, and bags and boxes of various sizes... some even sold as yarn holders. each project eventually receives its own yarn holder... and yes Ice cream buckets and real buckets make the list.
Also take one or more wips with me most times I go out... except to walk the dog.
and some jails allow knitting... with plastic needles. but only the ones where you will be there for several years.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Listen to the jail bird. lol lol I go looking at the $1 store all the time for knick knacks.


OMG LOL I am not leaving this thread, what a good laugh this morning, jailbird indeed lol


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

jvallas said:


> My mom found this bowl in a resale shop for very little $$ - not sure if it was a salad bowl with slot for serving utensils? or what - but it works beautifully for taming the yarn (as long as it's not a huge skein)!


This reminds me of a soup tureen that I have and never use. think I will get it out and re-purpose it. thanks


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

farleyw40 said:


> Was looking for one & they r very expensive. I keep all the plastic bags that newspapers come in, then put my skeins in them for protection & cleanliness. I also use them for a knitting ball bag. I cut a corner of the bag off, then thread my yarn ball threw. Works great & doesn't cost cent


Dollar store was selling big plastic decorated bowls at Halloween in which to put candy to give. My husband drilled a hole in the side where the yarn goes out to the needles. Works well. Big skeins fit in there also. There is no cover but yarn does not come out.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Truly this was the most fun reading this am. I have collected lots of tote bags I use, but I have a stash of Folger containers, wine carriers. Trader joe's has a bag divided in to four slots which works nicely for yarns/projects. I think it's to carry 4 bottles of wine or water?


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL!!! More than one "Go"bag.... I have one packed (just in case) every day that I tote to the office.... don't often get to use it, but conference calls are a wonderful thing sometimes....it is a small squares project and who cares how long it takes! Another for Dr/Dentist office visits. A third for impromptu babysitting. This in addition to each project having its own bag, complete with directions, appropriate needles/hooks and all the accumulated yarn band labels for the project.... I swear, the floor on the side of my recliner looks like a bomb exploded.... all the time.... LOL I would not have it any other way!!! :-D


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

I have knitting bags I use as my yarn bowl, because it works great for me. My husband calls them my diaper bags because I don't leave the house without taking at least one of them with me. He asked, "what are you going to do when we fly?" I said, my carry-on is already packed.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I got a great tea pot at the thrift store for only a couple dollars. Works great. Just thread yarn through spout. It also looks great. Of course not good for the large 1 lb skeins!


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got a beautiful blue ceramic yarn bowl for Christmas and I love it. It doesn't move around when the yarn is pulled and holds it perfectly in place. I love the way it works and looks.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

mh1953 said:


> I got a beautiful blue ceramic yarn bowl for Christmas and I love it. It doesn't move around when the yarn is pulled and holds it perfectly in place. I love the way it works and looks.


I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, so many great ideas! I've been using my medicine bags. When my IV medicine comes, it is in large clear ziplock-type bags, but I don't want to reuse them for food because of their original contents. They are about a 2gallon size, so I knit right out of them & when I have to go I just pick it up & take it along..

But my husband is home 2 days a week and finds my knitting spot an eyesore. I need to put a deep basket next to my chair to hide everything in.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't leave home without my knitting or/and a book. As long as I can read or knit, I'm happy. Long periods waiting for the train pass, don't bother me at all. I always take a book when going to the dentist. They offer to put it aside for me, but I have a death grip on it! What would I do with my hands??? I have many tote bags to carry my yarn and a couple of "converted" items that I use as yarn bowls!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

twray said:


> This reminds me of a soup tureen that I have and never use. think I will get it out and re-purpose it. thanks


So do you think that's what this was, even though wooden? (i'm just trying to figure out its original intent.)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

marywallis said:


> Truly this was the most fun reading this am. I have collected lots of tote bags I use, but I have a stash of Folger containers, wine carriers. Trader joe's has a bag divided in to four slots which works nicely for yarns/projects. I think it's to carry 4 bottles of wine or water?


I have 3 or 4 of those wine bags (got mine at WalMart some time ago), & that's exactly the purpose I saw for them, too! They all have yarn in their slots.


----------



## wilmajh (Apr 12, 2013)

Wouldn't the needles be offensive weapons? I was once stopped from taking an embroidery needle on a flight from London to Belfast in case I might slaughter the pilot with it.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

wilmajh said:


> Wouldn't the needles be offensive weapons? I was once stopped from taking an embroidery needle on a flight from London to Belfast in case I might slaughter the pilot with it.


That's a whole other subject that usually gets a lot of different answers depending on the airport, what country and what mood the guards are in that day - whether they'll allow needles on flights, or which kind they allow!


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

I use fruit lattice bags that produce comes in. easy to see yarn and I thread it thru 1 hole.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

jvallas said:


> You're hitting me where it hurts. I do this when I go to watch my granddaughter, & then we play school all afternoon. I just would be so heartbroken if a moment of nothing to do came along, and *I didn't have my knitting!* But the amount I take is ridiculous.


LOL....glad you are having fun with your grand daughter. you can always knit when she isn't around.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

One would never use wood for a soup tureen...too porous. I would think you are using it for it's intended purpose.

Re common sense. You cannot learn/teach it...you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You can find some gorgeous wooden bowls at places like Goodwill and other thrift shops.

Hazel


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

rasputin said:


> LOL....glad you are having fun with your grand daughter. you can always knit when she isn't around.


Boy, you hit the nail on the head. There _are_ a few things more important than knitting (blasphemy!!!) - I did teach her to knit, but the interest lasted about 10 minutes.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

eikeat said:


> One would never use wood for a soup tureen...too porous. I would think you are using it for it's intended purpose.


That was my gut feeling.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

jvallas said:


> You're hitting me where it hurts. I do this when I go to watch my granddaughter, & then we play school all afternoon. I just would be so heartbroken if a moment of nothing to do came along, and *I didn't have my knitting!* But the amount I take is ridiculous.


Same here - always take a project, lug big bags of whatever I MIGHT need, then have too much fun running around with my 3 yr old GS. Then too tired when I get home to do anything but sit in front of the TV.  Love it!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

This has to be best thread ever!!! Loads of fun to read and some great ideas, but I still go back to my plastic gallon sized bag, it has worked for me. Some of you people are so talented tho it has been a blast. See why this place is so popular!!!! Katch your thread was a riot, I'm right there in jail with ya!

Fiona. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Nilzavg said:


> I have knitting bags I use as my yarn bowl, because it works great for me. My husband calls them my diaper bags because I don't leave the house without taking at least one of them with me. He asked, "what are you going to do when we fly?" I said, my carry-on is already packed.


It is exactly what I do but now I have to tie a piece of the yarn on the handle so I know which project is in the bag!!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

That's my kind of yarn bowl. It isn't necessary to spend a lot on gadgetry.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

oops. pic didn't load the first time


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I use all kinds of cloth tote bags when traveling but at home I have repurposed a hand carved wooden bowl (I think from Ecuador) that I got at at yard sale for $1. I was going to carve a slot in the side but decided it would ruin the bowl. It works fine with the yarn coming out the top and the lid can cover it when I finally have to go to bed!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CrochetyLady said:


> I use all kinds of cloth tote bags when traveling but at home I have repurposed a hand carved wooden bowl (I think from Ecuador) that I got at at yard sale for $1. I was going to carve a slot in the side but decided it would ruin the bowl. It works fine with the yarn coming out the top and the lid can cover it when I finally have to go to bed!


What a gorgeous find for a dollar! :thumbup:


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

jvallas said:


> What a gorgeous find for a dollar! :thumbup:


If it wasn't for yard sales, I would not have started crocheting and knitting again. After 30 plus years of no yarn play I saw some beautiful sapphire blue mohair at a yard sale that inspired me to make an afghan...then 5 more then, well, you know!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CrochetyLady said:


> If it wasn't for yard sales, I would not have started crocheting and knitting again. After 30 plus years of no yarn play I saw some beautiful sapphire blue mohair at a yard sale that inspired me to make an afghan...then 5 more then, well, you know!


You could have a lot worse addiction!!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

I do too.


----------



## Pips Mom (Feb 3, 2013)

I too was wanting a yarn bowl but found them to be quite pricey. I lucked out and just last week went to a local pottery shop that was having a "pottery by the pound" sale. Picked up a lovely bowl for $3!!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I repeat --- there is knitting in jail! At least one jail in the US has classes for violent offenders. They must not show any aggression or they are out!! It is used as calming therapy and they knit for their families and charities. The production of a garment increases their feeling of self worth .


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

So many good ideas here! NOW I know why I've been saving those tea cannisters and that can with the plastic lid! In the meantime, I'm using ziplock bags, sort of like the OP who uses newspaper bags. I unzip about an inch while knitting and then stuff the prject in and zip it closed when I stop.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I recycle the free wine bags the grocery stores give as they are handy for grab and go too. I also have used with balls of yarn and no problems. They are roomy and easy to carry. Slots keep everything organized. Hang over hooks in craft room so each project is ready at a glance. My locally grocery store gives out waterproof bags so very good for travel.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've seen quite a few ceramic knitting bowls that were gorgeous and I might even buy one as I collect useful ceramics. However, I wouldn't probably use it other than to display yarn.

Years ago, I had a consignment shop and had a basketmaker stop buy one day. They were pretty and well made and she offered to sell them to me wholesale. I actually bought lots of baskets from her as they were one of my best sellers, but one I got just for me! She called it a quilt basket and it is big enough to hold a folded quilt top. But it's now my knitting basket...it can hold multiple projects and all the tools that I need handy and it tucks neatly next to my favorite couch.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


Since we all seem to be in the same boat, may I suggest we take turns with the ROWING? lol


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I use a large crock (like redwing pottery) the same ones that my parents/grandparents used to make sour kraut in and I use it as a yarn bowl. It works great as does a large kitchen bowl or ice cream bucket. Whatever you have on hand and it doesn't have to have a hole in the side, if it's deep enough, it works just fine.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm going to try the teapot idea. I have dozens of teapots and no yarn bowls. Worth trying. Have hauled one WIP back and forth to work all week just in case a knitting opportunity happened. No such luck. I feel insecure without a knitting bag.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

grmpookie said:


> I found a substitute for the yarn bowl from a knitter's tip. I use a medium size mixing bowl, found a black and silver squeeze clip. To use, thread the yarn end through the grip part of the clip, and clip it on the side of the bowl. Works great, and any size bowl can be used.


Brilliant. I think they call them binder clips.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I put a pottery yarn bowl on my birthday list and got a lovely one. As long as you have something that works, I don't think it matters what it is! Love the baby wipes bottle idea...


----------



## bryndis (Jan 30, 2015)

I use the large plastic containers that pretzels or cheese balls come in. Poke a hole in the top for the yarn...and they hold a couple of skeins and needles for project.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like this idea too. Must ask DD to pass on any extras.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I've heard another good idea here on KP (if you're not afraid of ceramics vs. your cat, of course) - teapots with yarn pulled through the spout. The problem I have with that, though, is it's kind of a permanent nesting place till you finish the project, unless you want to cut your yarn. Cute, though!


Most tea pots do not have a large enough opening to fit the ball of yarn. Also, like you mentioned, I do not like not being able to remove the yarn ball without cutting the yarn attached to your project. I use a gallon size zip lock bag. When I put the yarn in the bag, I zip it up leaving a small opening for the yarn to fit through to make the project.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I use any container I have which works. At present I am using a plastic ice cream container. It is rectangular with rounded corners and high sides so the yarn stays put. It is just the right size for a 100 gm ball of sock yarn. When I'm out I just leave the yarn in my firm sided knitting basket and that works well also.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> I use an old Folgers coffee plastic container. I drill a hole in the top, file down the rough edges and place my ball inside. Just push the end of the yarn through the hole and knit away. It works really well at keeping white yarn clean also.


I have several of the Folgers containers, but I did run into a tad of trouble because it seems impossible to remove the writing on the outside. As we were going through the cash at Costco, the cashier wanted to scan my yarn container!  I guess I need to cover the label with some ConTact paper.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Downsouth Knitter said:


> ... what if a random snow storm leaves me stranded (distant possibility in Georgia...), what if...


I heard tell that it only takes an inch of snow for everything in Georgia to skid to a halt!

Welcome to Knitting Paradise! Enjoy!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I am surprised that violent criminals would be allowed knitting needles, but I know some prisons have knitting classes conducted by outside volunteers. (Such brave souls!)



jean-bean said:


> My son in law made me a lovely yarn bowl out of an IKEA bamboo bowl(£7.50) and cut out a spiral slot. I also have a small shopper , plastic with holes in, that I take to knitting group with small wips. Yes they do knit in jail! It is a therapy session for violent inmates. Think I might get violent if they took my knitting away!!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Zip lock bags for me, because I knit with a shedding dog attached to each thigh. I learned my lesson after picking all the little hairs out of a large baby blanket made of Pipsqueak. They are also the reason I have never used bamboo needles--they would fight over which one got to chew them first! Good thing their cute!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

love that bowl



jvallas said:


> My mom found this bowl in a resale shop for very little $$ - not sure if it was a salad bowl with slot for serving utensils? or what - but it works beautifully for taming the yarn (as long as it's not a huge skein)!


----------



## WICKEDZELDA (Jan 18, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


OMG! Laughing so hard because I do the same thing! Do I REALLY think that I will knit more than one ball of yarn while waiting to be called in at the Dr.'s office?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WICKEDZELDA said:


> OMG! Laughing so hard because I do the same thing! Do I REALLY think that I will knit more than one ball of yarn while waiting to be called in at the Dr.'s office?


I think we're not sure what we'll be in the mood to knit, so we try to take everything! LOL :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WICKEDZELDA said:


> OMG! Laughing so hard because I do the same thing! Do I REALLY think that I will knit more than one ball of yarn while waiting to be called in at the Dr.'s office?


One time, I waited five hours for the ob-gyn to return to his office. I was very glad I'd bought a lot of yarn with me.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so glad to be a part of this group of caring, clever, and resourceful women.&#128515;


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jvallas said:


> My mom found this bowl in a resale shop for very little $$ - not sure if it was a salad bowl with slot for serving utensils? or what - but it works beautifully for taming the yarn (as long as it's not a huge skein)!


I think your bowl looks like it could have been a rice bowl, to keep cooked rice in. I have one from my mom, more round, but a slot to put the handle in. Actually, looking at your bowl I should take mine out and use it for my "yarn" bowl!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a beautiful pottery yarn bowl that I bought for myself (at a craft show, last November). It lives next to my "knitting chair". Yes, it was a bit of a splurge but I'd been really good with my yarn purchases just prior to buying it, so that was the justification I used. Before that I used our "popcorn" bowl or a small waste basket. For taking projects "on the road" I use dollar store bags and an old backpack style purse, I have a WIP in each one. Though, I have been known to stuff a dishcloth in progress into my coat pocket so that I can knit if the checkout line is taking too long. My SO, bless his heart, supports my obsession and before we leave the house he runs through his checklist, "Do you have your knitting, your coupons, your iPad (electronic coupons), your scissors, your light (for knitting in the car after dark)? When we've run through the check list THEN we leave. Part of it is he wants me to be happy and part is self preservation. He knows I am much nicer to be around with knitting in hand. Generally, I just have one WIP with me when leaving the house to run errands, 2-3 if I am going to be gone overnight and as many as I can carry if traveling.
Jessica Jean: The Folger's containers I get have the label printed directly on to the plastic. When the weather warms up I am going to try painting some with spray paint made for plastics. If it works I'll pass the info on.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, empty CD towers. Great idea!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

You have me really laughing. I am sure none of us are ever naughty enough to land in jail, but imagine turning to the judge and saying, "May I take my knitting?" I would need an extra large cell for all the yarn and WIPs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kooka said:


> You have me really laughing. I am sure none of us are ever naughty enough to land in jail, but imagine turning to the judge and saying, "May I take my knitting?" I would need an extra large cell for all the yarn and WIPs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes, and if I'm to share a cell, my cellmate must like helping me prepare my skeins for knitting!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

jvallas said:


> My mom found this bowl in a resale shop for very little $$ - not sure if it was a salad bowl with slot for serving utensils? or what - but it works beautifully for taming the yarn (as long as it's not a huge skein)!


That looks like a rice bowl...which would make a very nice yarn bowl, also! Nice piece! Some people like soup tureens as yarn bowl...Lots of choices! Find what you like, doesn't have to cost much (or anything)! Half the fun is being creative!
(Sorry Revan...just read that you said the same thing! Guess it is a rice bowl!)


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

They let Martha Stewart (or one of her co-prisoners) crochet (remember the poncho?). I don't see why a person couldn't crochet - as long as you promise not to hang yourself with the yarn. 
Note to self: Always bring a crochet project along cause I never know what could happen.



Obsessed said:


> They better or they may find themselves my next victim! :twisted:


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Yes, and if I'm to share a cell, my cellmate must like helping me prepare my skeins for knitting!


  Be the BOSS Jessica-Jean!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

freesia792 said:


> They let Martha Stewart (or one of her co-prisoners) crochet (remember the poncho?). I don't see why a person couldn't crochet - as long as you promise not to hang yourself with the yarn.
> Note to self: Always bring a crochet project along cause I never know what could happen.


Yeah, but that was ClubFed, or better known as PrisonLite...they were allowed a lot of things that they'd never dream of in a real prison!


----------



## WICKEDZELDA (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, that's enough to make me be good. For sure!! No knitting? Now THAT'S cruel & unusual to me.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Still laughing. Jessica-Jean, may I be your cell mate?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> That looks like a rice bowl...which would make a very nice yarn bowl, also! Nice piece! Some people like soup tureens as yarn bowl...Lots of choices! Find what you like, doesn't have to cost much (or anything)! Half the fun is being creative!
> (Sorry Revan...just read that you said the same thing! Guess it is a rice bowl!)


Two votes for rice bowl! Thanks for the input. Just figured some day I might use it as the actual serving bowl it was intended to be!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

probably only arm knit....-)


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. At Sunday's knitting meeting, one of the girls asked me how many WIPs I had _with_ me. I had almost as many as we were around the table! 7 projects when I _knew_ I'd barely get any progress on them anyway! Why? Just in case. In case I get stuck in a stoppage on the highway for hours? In case I end up in jail? In case I find myself in the ER? In case the house burns down while I'm out?
> Sometimes, I feel that my carried-along project(s) are equivalent to Linus' security blanket.


It must be universal. I have contemplated the cost of metal containers to replace my plastic totes... just in case something happened to my stash when I wasn't at home.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> ... I have contemplated the cost of metal containers to replace my plastic totes... just in case something happened to my stash when I wasn't at home.


Now, that is way beyond me. I resist adding plastic bins. My reasoning is that plastic represents more permanence that cardboard boxes. I fondly imagine a day when all my stash might be contained by the many plastic boxes and bins, and all the cardboard boxes be recycled. It's fun imagining!


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been a fun morning reading all your ideas for yarn holders. I myself use a recycled Hoof Flex plastic bin.( That is a conditioner horses eat to keep their hoofs in good shape.) My daughter always put them in the recycle bin at the barn so I grabbed one to turn into my yarn carrier. I quilted a cover for the outside and lined the inside and put pockets in it. I sprayed the plastic with the adhesive and stuck the quilted piece around it. It has been several years since I made it and is still going strong. I made several others for quilters to put their work in. I can't figure out how to put a picture on here or I would. I will have to get my grandson (the 11 year old "Techi" to show me.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

this has been a fun post I wish it could always be such fun. I was in a real funk when I started reading, today would have been 48th wedding an and we were marred 40 years, 1 month when I lost him....so THANKS for cheering me up and I use many things to hold my knitting, I have stand that folds by my chair, many purses big enough to hold every thing for a sweater, I also have a copper/brass pot with a slit for a spoon, think pot of gold, BUT my newest thng is a hand bag I bought on q v c made by travelon it has many pockets but the thng I like best is a huge pocket that when standing up is about 12 n tall, for now I'm knitting hats and socks they fit well and stll have room, its water proof has locking pockets and other great features, and I'm with the rest of you I will be your cohort JJ


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

my lad is into anime films watches them all the time ....must be a lad thing ....anyway love the tips


----------



## FlaGram2 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got a soup tureen at a flea market for $2. Works great- got the idea from here a while back.


----------



## Grandielo (Mar 10, 2014)

Great ideas & I use some of them already but will be looking for some of the others. By my chair I have a new clean small waste basket, bags of various kinds for travel but I have problems taking one wip w/ me at a time! Most of you are definitely more ambitious than I!


----------

